
Show HN: WebArcs – Discover and keep up with websites - FraserGreenlee
http://webarcs.com/
======
FraserGreenlee
Creator here,

The idea is to have one site that can brings you everything you check for into
one place but also helps you discover great sites you've never seen before.

Just finished this today so Im super keen for any feedback anyone might have.

